# Smoked Lamb Gyro's (with lots of Q-View)



## ryschoo

Last week I picked up a boneless lamb leg from Costco not knowing what I was going to with it, just wanted to try smoking something new.  After searching around the forum for recipes and soliciting ideas I decided to make some home made gyro's along with a smoked chicken, at the families request. I ended up smoking the lamb and chicken this past Sunday.

I started off by peeling and slicing fresh garlic 












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






Made small slices into the lamb and inserted the garlic slivers throughout one side of the meat.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






I then mixed my ingredients to make a marinade:












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





Fresh chopped rosemary and oregano

Marinade mixed together and ready to be applied












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





EVOO, rosemary, oregano, salt, pepper, and fresh lemon juice.

Marinade is rubbed all over the lamb and tied together.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






The lamb is wrapped up tightly and ready to sit in the fridge for about 6 hours.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






While waiting for the lamb to bath in the marinade I made some Tzatziki sauce for the gyro's. Wanted to give the favors time to play together before serving.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





Cucumber, plain yogurt, salt, dried oregano, lemon juice, garlic powder, and EVOO

6 hours later the lamb leg is prepped and rubbed down.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






The whole chicken had been brining over night and has been rubbed down with Jeff's rub (goes great on chicken)












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






Both the chicken and lamb leg are in my WSM and smoking away in a mixture of apple and cherry wood.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013






at this point there was nothing to do but wait and enjoy a few cold beers. The weather this past weekend was perfect in Phoenix for golf on Saturday and smoking on Sunday. My dog Harley is sure enjoying it!












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





From a distant he reminded me of a dead calf from back on the farm, but this dog will lay out and sun himself even it is hotter outside than it is in my smoker.

Anyway back to the smoke! 













image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





Chicken is done and smells fantastic.













image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





Lamb is done and ready to be sliced thin for the gyro's. I smoked it to 145 IT and then foiled it and wrapped it in towel and placed it in a cooler for about an hour to rest. The IT climbed higher than I had hoped for during this time to 157 IT. It was wanting it to be closer to medium-rare than medium but it still turned out great, juicy and flavorful.

Dinner is served! (Forgive my paper plates)












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 17, 2013





Lamb gyro with homemade Tzatziki sauce, diced fresh tomatoes, sliced red onion, a healthy squirt of sriracha, served on a warm pita. Paired with the wife's homemade pasta salad, wild rice, and skewers of sliced cherry tomatoes, fresh mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, and an olive oil coating.  

The whole family loved the meal and I will make it again for sure.  The best part was the meat and Tzatziki sauce only got better in time, I think the left overs were better than the original.  Thanks for viewing!


----------



## rdknb

Looks good, well done.


----------



## 05sprcrw

That has my mouth watering! Great job and it now has me craving gyros something terrible!


----------



## seenred

Looks great!  Nicely done...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wow, that looks great! Love gyro's saving this one for later!


----------



## woodcutter

05sprcrw said:


> That has my mouth watering! Great job and it now has me craving gyros something terrible!


X2


----------



## werdwolf




----------



## acres87

Thanks for sharing, I recently got a lamb, raised right, butchered poorly....quite a shame.  Looking for ways to salvage, cover the taste of my lettermans jacket.


----------



## leah elisheva

How fantastic! Just your herbs on the lamb even, looked so very beautiful!!! To follow your step-by-step here was such a treat! Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shoneyboy

:Looks-Great:


----------

